# Felicia's BESTEST Christmas Present - RSM130 SEAHORSE tank!!!



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, Felicia is another reefer-in-training and she's been wanting either jellyfish, an octopus tank or seahorses. Guess which one I decided to set up for her as her Christmas present (hint - look at my screen-name)

An ex-reefer friend pmed me on Tuesday about a RSM he wanted to sell. Went over there 3:00pm Wednesday out in Kits area. Tank was dirty and had been sitting dry, but uncleaned since being drained several months ago. Brought it home and scrubbed it down and hosed it off. Washed a half bucket of sand outside as well.

Here's what the empty tank looked like when I got it home.










Had a 50g barrel of sw mixed and ready for a water change so placed the washed tank on stand. Added sand and placed bowl on sand before pumping in roughly half newly mixed water (3 days mixing) and half water from my 165g reef.

Added fully cured live rock (been sitting in my sump for months) and continued filling up tank.

Plugged in all the equipment and made sure tank was running properly.

Added some macro algae and a few frags. Went out to J&L to pick up a couple of "ponies" for Felicia that Jeff had saved for me (thanks Jeff & John at J&L).

Full tank with stand shots:



















And here they are:



















Two yellow females but I can't remember what species they were listed at although the same "looking" seahorses at King Ed's were listed as captive bred Kudas.

Thanks for looking.

Anthony


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank Anthony! Great gift idea, though i would love to see someone try to house an octopus! the horses look gorgeous


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a plan for a proper "escape-proof" octopus tank but really octopi are boring as pets since they hide in a cave 99% of the time. Only fun time is when you drop in a live shore crab for its meal. That's exciting. Used to have an octopus for almost a year back in 2002-2003 before we moved. Octopus only live a year max, while my oldest seahorse was 2.5 years (usually 2 years life-span in the wild).


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

they are awesome!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

"....jellyfish, an octopus tank or seahorses."

Sounds like an AWESOME s/w community tank 

When you do something, you do it up good, don't cha! Very, very nice. When I was a little kid, I always thought seahorses were the underwater version of a unicorn - they just seem magical to me for some reason.

EDIT: GREAT clean up job on that tank, by the way


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

Like what you did with the tank, glad the tank went to good cause

All the best,
Stefan


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What a lucky lil girl....Nice tank Anthony!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmmm. It is so unfair when daddy got a present and label it for the little girl


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

That's what I thought. Lol.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great looking pony and a great xmas gift idea.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up Anthony!

Love the seahorses, When I spoke to you I didn't know you had picked up the horses already.... You're quick


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great set up. I love aquariums in a kids room. And great way for you to get a new toy


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome setup Anthony! I bet she really loves it (heck, when I was her age I was thrilled when Daddy brought home guppies!!)


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow cool tank! ive always wanted to keep seahorses!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Anthony, 

Awesome tank , always wanted to start a seahorse tank, but I heard its too mush work!

Do they eat frozen foods or you have to hatch brine shrimp? and do you spot feed them or they go for food?

Cheers!
Arash


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally awesome tank! Felicia is extremely lucky. 
The tank washed up beautifully and it's really a showpiece now. For a child, that's really an extraordinary gift, a real opportunity for wonder and science. What a great dad you are.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Hi Anthony,
> 
> Awesome tank , always wanted to start a seahorse tank, but I heard its too mush work!
> 
> ...


They are a lot of work but these ones were eating frozen mysis at J&L and they ate some mysis shrimp in their new home last night too.

I'm so busy with work that I doubt we'll be doing much in terms of vacations for the next year or more (also not fun travelling with a baby). By the time Isabella is old enough for longer road trips, the ponies should be fully acclimated to life in the tank and be easier for a tank-sitter to take care of.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thekid said:


> Like what you did with the tank, glad the tank went to good cause
> 
> All the best,
> Stefan


Thank you Stefan. Felicia loves her new seahorse tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank and killing 2 birds with one stone is awesome (present for Dad and Felicia).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> They are a lot of work but these ones were eating frozen mysis at J&L and they ate some mysis shrimp in their new home last night too.
> 
> I'm so busy with work that I doubt we'll be doing much in terms of vacations for the next year or more (also not fun travelling with a baby). By the time Isabella is old enough for longer road trips, the ponies should be fully acclimated to life in the tank and be easier for a tank-sitter to take care of.


She (and Isabella) love watching the fish and corals. She is a very responsible 3.5 years old. Felicia always remembers to feed her shrimp tank, her frogfish and all her fw & sw fish. She helped me do water changes on the cube and 165g reef yesterday, and she helped fill up the new RSM seahorse tank on Wednesday. She can name most of the fish and some of the corals. Whenever I go to the LFS, she usually wants to come along. Gotta encourage her with positive reinforcement. I know that when she gets older, Felicia will likely not want to spend this kind of quality time with Dad and will have her own interests that may not involve aquariums, so I'm making the most of these opportunities.

Besides, I've been told I can't be "SeaHorse_Fanatic" without keeping seahorses every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks awesome Anthony! Love the seahorses too! You make it sooo hard to fight the urge to start a S/W set-up lol


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony 

You spoil her, Awesome little set up 
very cool indeed

Seahorses almost makes me want a Saltie setup


----------

